
Ask HN: What WYSIWYG editor are you using to make HTML form/textarea input easy - aditya
There's FCKEditor, TinyMCE, MarkitUp! and WysiHat. Which one are you using and why? And are there any new ones that I should be looking at?
======
aliem
I'm a fan of MarkitUp + Textile, nothing more, it seems users likes it once
they get used to the simple textile syntax. I'm against wysiwyg javascript
editors, they tend to add a lot of overhead over the web page. The only
wysiwyg editor i could recommend is WYMeditor (.... even if it isn't really
visual editor).

------
davesailer
Followup to Xinha/Xinha Here! (I forgot these...)

* 2007 Evaluation of WYSIWYG editors: [http://www.standards-schmandards.com/2007/wysiwyg-editor-tes...](http://www.standards-schmandards.com/2007/wysiwyg-editor-test-2/)

* List of WYSIWYG rich text web editors from Genii Software Ltd: <http://www.geniisoft.com/showcase.nsf/WebEditors>

------
jasonlbaptiste
The YUI rich text editor is pretty damn good, especially when it comes to
cross browser compliancy.

~~~
bobfunk
YUI editor seconded - but we have extended it a bit to use my XHTMLPurifier
(<http://github.com/biilmann/javascript-xhtml-purifier>) to clean up the HTML.

It's based on a partial implementation of the algorithm for parsing HTML
specified in the HTML 5 draft - so it handles even really scary HTML from Word
pasting, and spits of clean pretty printed and validating xhtml.

For our use we do put some pretty strict level on what markup people can
include, though, so it might not serve for everybody.

------
ivankirigin
Related question: how I can securely filter user inputed CSS for a custom page
/ widget view?

~~~
cschneid
parse & whitelist. Shouldn't be too bad, assuming you just throw out anything
that even starts to look like bad input (make a super strict parser, and don't
worry about css "hacks" like a real browser's parser would).

------
auston
<http://code.google.com/p/jwysiwyg/>

------
davesailer
"Xinha Here! is a wrapper for the Xinha HTML editor that enables WYSIWYG
editing in any HTML textarea and text input elements."

As a Firefox plugin. Or use it the standard way.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/1449>

------
brlewis
I started with TinyMCE years ago and never had a compelling reason to switch.

------
buro9
Just to add a mild hijack... can anyone recommend a bbcode wysiwyg editor?
MarkItUp isn't wysiwyg, but the very last thing I want is to allow people to
post raw HTML (DOM manipulation).

------
sidsavara
I use TinyMCE, but that's mainly because it came built into Wordpress and I
think was easy for me to set up in Joomla at one point.

Worked well enough for me, never felt the need to change

------
jimwalker
I've looked at a few. Mainly FCKEditor and TinyMCE. I ended up using TinyMCE
in the end for my projects. The amount of plugins they have tend to help at
times.

------
unalone
A heavily-hacked version of TinyMCE at the moment.

------
dylanz
Vim

~~~
dylanz
Oh, misread the question. TinyMCE. But seriously? Vim.

~~~
noamsml
Mmm. Javascript vim clones...

------
erlanger
FCKEditor's pulling away from TinyMCE quickly. Version 3 looks very nice.

~~~
antidaily
Seconded. It also handles Word cleanup a bit better.

couple others I've had my eye on...

WYMeditor:
[http://files.wymeditor.org/wymeditor/trunk/src/examples/01-b...](http://files.wymeditor.org/wymeditor/trunk/src/examples/01-basic.html)

and jWYSIWYG: <http://code.google.com/p/jwysiwyg/>

~~~
izak30
I've worked with both jWYSIWYG and WYMeditor and landed on TinyMCE. Doing
cross-browser WYSIWYG is hard, and starting over always sounds like a good
idea, but FCKEditor and TinyMCE both have years over these.

------
lincolnq
I'm pretty sure most hackers use a text editor and a web browser. When dealing
with CSS and JQuery, a wysiwyg editor will really get in your way (it's hard
to visualize ids, classes, and onClick) and it doesn't make things very much
easier, I think.

~~~
jonknee
The OP is talking about Javascript based WYSIWYG editors for HTML textareas,
not an IDE.

------
justlearning
I found the Express edition of MS Visual Web Developer very useful. I tried
Aptana(eclipse based- memory hog), TopStyle(neat tool, with instant changes
seen). But it came to the MS Web Developer, which i felt was more intuitive
than others...me not being a web designer. but i never tried all the ones you
mentioned...never felt safe enough to try web design on an online editor.

